# getting started - help pls!!



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies - I am back picking your brains again.  My friend's sister has so kindly offered to be willing to be considered as a surrogate for me.  She is 34, has 3 children the youngest DD being 18 months. She is currently on a 6 weekly injectable contraceptive depot. She is in Ireland, I'm UK.

I went to the Lister and CRGH last week to ask about the prospect of doing CGH on my old eggs- I haven't cycled for over 2 years now.  I had an AMH and FSH etc done on day 2 but the results won't be back until Wed. I had a scan for antrical follicles.  I now know that I would need to produce a big crop of egg in order to have CGH and also probably get them to blasts. Another suggestion was to do cycle after cycle of natural IVF- so egg collection monthly on drug free cycle and capture that egg and then have a crop to test. The Lister advised me to go back to ARGC as they are not licensed for surrogacy. CRGH are going to discuss me at their grand round.

Is there anything that my surrogate should be doing at this stage in terms of getting tested, before I know that we can get a go ahead.  Another thing that the Dr said to me was that I may be too old for surrogacy!! I hadn't realised that there was an age limit I am 42. I know that there are some issues to resolve as my surrogate is in Ireland and not the UK, but I had contacted the SIMS clinic before in Dublin and they agreed to help me, and also the lady lives in a town where the SIMS do a satelite clinic.

Thanks for all you help, you are all an inspiration to me


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow!
How amazing that your surrogate turned out to be right under your nose.... baby dreams becoming more of a reality now?

As far as tests go, she should go and have STI tests, they are very important if you plan on doing surrogacy, and even more important if your going through a clinic.


Sorry i cannot be of much more help than that, if you have anymore questions feel free to ask and i will answer them if i can.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I have decided to go to Create and do natural/mild IVF to harvest my eggs and they are happy to apply for ethical approval for us to have surrogacy.  I have a fluctuating FSH, 17 last month, 8.8 this month - they explained that this is due to my age and not a lab issue (as I had hoped!!) the Lister also suggested natural IVF so as not to damage the eggs at all with drugs. 

I have antral follicles etc, my right ovary is stuck to the uterus - Dr said maybe due to scarring and repeated EC's, but at present there would be a risk of puncturing the bowel of the right might not be an option.  My appt last 2 1/2 hrs and the male Dr was very thorough and helpful.  Then Dr Geeta came in.

They need to meet the surrogate, although she can have all her monitoring in Ireland.  I have a low chance of this working abour 10% but that is good enough for me!
They did suggest going for EC on Wed but the boys are off on AL and everything would have to be like clockwork to get to clinic nd check in on time, if I needed a day extra to cook them I'd be stuffed, they don't cycle people over Xmas, so it looks like Jan. (give me a chance to sort diet out etc!!)

L x


----------



## Freddie2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck with your surrogacy journey  = really hope it works out for you.  

I too have asherman's and am thinking about surrogacy - i am nearly 43 but this does not seem to be a problem.

One thing i've been told though is that the sperm needs to be frozen for 6 months before they can use it for a surrogacy cycle- may be something to bear in mind if this is correct?  If we go ahead we're gojng to freeze my dh's sperm asap

take care xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks they never mentioned this to us, in fact we were offered the opportunity to create embryos next week to freeze, but they never mentioned anything about frozen sperm.  I have frozen sperm from a year or two ago at ARGC and offered to transfer it across.


----------

